# LiPo Conversion for F104



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been looking at Rsector's High Capacity Lipo Conversion for F104/W/PRO/X1. I found it on TQ RC Racing's website and it would work perfect for my F104X1, but it is discontinued.
Is there anything on the market similar to this??
Does anyone know of anyone that may have this item in stock yet??

Thanks


----------



## Evoracer (Sep 10, 2003)

Just curious but WHY would you need it ?? High capacity (more mah) isn't affecting performance...just run time. Although RSectors stuff is nice...you could do the same thing by shimming the top deck for increased clearance. Personally, you'd be better off around 5000mah and concentrate on high C rating.


----------

